# oldalad/oldalod



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Melyik a helyes, illetve van-e különbség az "_oldal*a*m, oldal*a*d, oldal*a*tok_" és az "_oldal*o*m, oldal*o*d, oldal*o*tok_"  szavak között alkalmazásuk/használatuk szempontjából?

Köszi.


----------



## Encolpius

oldalamon, oldaladon, stb - standard, neutrális használat
oldalomon, oldalodon, stb - régies, népies, nyelvjárási

Ady Endre: "Magyar úri ember jön az oldalomon...."

Magyar népballada: 
A bal oldalomon
A nap is bésütött;
A jobb oldalomon
A vérem kiömlött.


----------



## Zsanna

Agree with Encolpius.


----------



## gorilla

I only use the -a- variants. The -o- version seems strange to me, even in poems.


----------



## francisgranada

A Google szerint 130 000 esetben fordul elő az _oldalom _és kb. tízszer többször az _oldalam,_ ami megerősíti a véleményeteket. Ennek ellenére, úgy látszik, az _oldalom _sem ritka. Nekem némely esetben (pl. _weboldalomon_) nem hangzik rosszul az _ó_-s változat sem ...


----------



## Zsanna

Én is pont ilyen értéket kaptam, viszont látható, hogy sokszor az "oldalon" szó helyett szerepel ez. Egyetlen példát sem találtam, amiben a te szavad ténylegesen, az igazi jelentésében szerepelt volna. Szóval a Google találat önmagában még nem elég...


----------



## francisgranada

Szia, Zsanna. Persze, a Googlet nem ellenérvként hoztam fel, inkább érdekességként, hogy ugyanis nem én vagyok az egyetlen _kerek e világon_ , akinek az "oldalom" nem hangzik feltétlenül rosszul.  Érdekes volna tudni, hogy vajon miért, de ez más kérdés ... A lényeg az, hogy _oldalam_ (-_ad, -atok_) a helyes.


----------



## Encolpius

miért? van néhány olyan eset, amikor jelentéskülönbség is van aranyom - aranyam, vannak olyan magyar szavak, melyekhez kétfajta rag is járulhat és aztán majd az idő eldönti, hogy melyik marad fent, melyik tűnik el, melyik hogyan hangzik...apropó, az oldalom minden kontexus és ragozatlan alakban szörnyen hangzik....ha leírva látnám, azt hinném, hogy valaki oltalom szót akart írni....az oldalom pedig a Google-on sokszor oldalon akart lenni, csak elírták...és azt, hogy "Fáj a bal oldalom", szerintem még a hortobágyi gulyáslegény se mondja...


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> miért? van néhány olyan eset, amikor jelentéskülönbség is van aranyom - aranyam, vannak olyan magyar szavak, melyekhez kétfajta rag is járulhat és aztán majd az idő eldönti, hogy melyik marad fent, melyik tűnik el, melyik hogyan hangzik


Pontosan ilyenre gondoltam, csak nem jutott eszembe semmilyen példa. Viszont válaszaitok (és saját dilemmám) alapján, ebben az esetben (még) nem jött létre efféle jelentéskülönbség. De ez a "tendencia" vagy "jelenség" lehet a magyarázat. Ugyanis ha csak az "_oldalom_" féle változat hangzana számomra természetesnek, akkor azt regionális hatásnak tudhatnám be, de nem így van.


----------



## Encolpius

szerintem a weboldalomon, oldalomon (nem hangzanak szörnyen) esetében a jóhangzás játszhat szerepet...ott van a Salamon, egyes nyelvekben Solomon, az emberek gyakran úgy kezdtek valamit ejteni, ahogy nekik könnyebb vagy szebben hangzik...nem beszélve arról, hogy a magyar irodalmi nyelv a és o hangja közt nincs olyan nagy különbség, az emberek esetleg meg sem tudják különböztetni, hogy mikor o vagy a, de ez inkább a külföldiekre nagyon jellemző...


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... szerintem a weboldalomon, oldalomon (nem hangzanak szörnyen) esetében a jóhangzás játszhat szerepet...


Részben elfogadom, de általában ennél bonyolultabb a helyzet, ugyanis az adott magánhangzóknak (a/o/...) etimológiai előzményei is vannak, nem teljesen véleltlenszerűek vagy csupán a jóhangzás következményei. De ez más téma, esetleg megérne egy külön _thread_-et (szálat)...





> ...nem beszélve arról, hogy a magyar irodalmi nyelv a és o hangja közt nincs olyan nagy különbség, az emberek esetleg meg sem tudják különböztetni, hogy mikor o vagy a, de ez inkább a külföldiekre nagyon jellemző...


 Igaz, de azt hiszem, hogy ez tényleg csak a külföldiekre jellemző (esetleg egyes nyelvjárásokra, de ezt nem merném állítani).


----------



## franknagy

I think only "oldal*a*mon' is correct.

Encolpius has given a good example when -a- and -o- are both correct but with a strong difference of meaning.

Arany_A_m = object: my gold, my treasure.
Arany_O_n = person: my sweetheart.


----------



## Zsanna

Frank, I suppose you meant: aranyo*m* (instead of aranyon).


----------



## franknagy

Yes, Zsanna:
Arany_O_m = person: my sweetheart.


----------



## Encolpius

Szerintem az oldal, weboldal egy nem átlagosan viselkedő szó, mert nemcsak az oldalam, oldalom dilemma merül fel, hanem az weboldalt / weboldalat.


----------



## Zsanna

... de ez már egy másik probléma.


----------



## franknagy

Encolpius said:


> Szerintem az oldal, weboldal egy nem átlagosan viselkedő szó, mert nemcsak az oldalam, oldalom dilemma merül fel, hanem az weboldalt / weboldalat.



Szerintem az "oldalat" veriáns nem jó.

Persze vannak ilyen szavak: "ként" vagy "kenet"?


----------



## Akitlosz

Szërintem van különbség, mégpedig ugyanúgy ahogyan a sarkas és a sarkos között is van , vagy a hëgyes és a hëgyës illetve a helyes vs. helyës között a magas hangrendűeknél.

Ha akad, akinek újat mondtam fëlsorolom:
sarkas = sarokkal rëndëlkëző
sarkos = fordulatos, velős


Az oldalam konkrétabban az oldalról szól, például fáj a bal oldalam. Az oldalom viszont jobban elvonatkoztatott értelmű az oldal szótól. Például az én oldalom a bal, bár kétségkívül az oldal szónak nincsen annyira eltérő jelëntése mint az általam fëlsorolt többi példának, de a helyzet az, hogy a kötőhangoknak itt jelëntésmëgkülönböztető szerepe lëtt, van, illetve lëhet.
A nyíltabb kötőhang a és e konkrétabb értelëmre utal, míg a zártabb kötőhang o vagy ë másabb, távolibb értelmezésre.

Ez persze nem mindig van így, mert nincsen mindën szónak több értelmezése, de amelyeknek van, illetve lëhet, ott ezëknek az esetében a kötőhangok jelëntősége fëlértékelődik, és jelëntés mëgkülönböztető szerepük is lësz.


----------



## Akitlosz

Persze van fordított példa is a jelëntésmëgkülönböztető szerepre, amikor is az a-s vërzió az elvonatkoztatottabb értelmű, de ettől még az a/o különbség értelme ugyanaz a jelëntés mëgkülönböztető szerep.

Lásd például:
farkas = egy állatfaj
farkos = farokkal bíró

Farkos állat a farkas. Helyës kis bérelt helyes.

Na de térjünk vissza az oldalra!

oldalas = hús féle
oldalos = oldallal rëndëlkëző

Szóval szërintem ugyan nem "véletlenszërű" kiejtésváltozatokról van szó, vagy az a és az o keveréséről, hanem a jelëntés pontosítani akarásáról. Persze ez jelënleg az oldalam, oldalom esetében még zavaros, de idővel tisztulhat, ha tényleg van, lësz jelëntésbeli különbség, és erre való igény a beszélők, de főleg a hallgatók részéről.

Mivel a beszélők és a hallgatók örök ellentében vannak ëgymással. A beszélők érdeke az, hogy minél ëgyszërűbben át tudják adni a mondnaivalójukat, a hallgatók érdëke pedig az, hogy minél ëgyértelműbb, minél pontosabb információkat kapjanak. Ezért fontosabb a hallgatóknak a pontosabb kiejtés és fogalmazás mint a beszélőknek.

Na szóval erre lëhet(ne) használni az oldalam és az oldalom variációkat, ha van rá igény. Valamennyi biztosan van, különben ëgyáltalán miért merült volna fël ez a kérdés?!

Lásd még:

fogam vs. fogom
Hát nagyon mást jelëntenek.

Szóval a különböző kötőhangok alkalmazása jelëntésmëgkülönböztetésre használható igény, azaz többféle jelëntés esetén.

Az oldal szó esetében kis mértékben már szërintem van, illetve lëhet ilyen.


----------



## franknagy

Kedves Akitlosz!
[QUOTE Akitlosz]hëgyes = hëggyel rëndëlkëző
hëgyës = élës csúcsos[/QUOTE]

Pechemre csak az Értelmező Szótárban írják ki a két pontot az ë-re. Ráadásul Budapesten születtem és élek. Amikor a magyartanárom be akarta mutatni marcali (somogyi) padtársam példáján a zárt ë-t, az éppen hiányzott.

Ha már ilyen példasort hoztál, pontozd már ki a
"mentek" összes jelentében az e-ket!

Te ismered, a többi olvasónak is figyelmébe ajánlom az eszperente himnusz 

NEMZETËM ZËNGZETE

kipontozott változatát.

Üdv
    Frank


----------



## Zsanna

*Moderátori megjegyzés:
A két pont használata az e betűn nem tartozik a standard **magyar **írásmódba, ezért elvileg a szabályokkal ellenkezik az indokolatlan használata (mellesleg én még az Értelmező Szótárban sem látom). 
Kérem, hogy indokolatlan használatát kerüljétek, mert ahogy ez átlép egy adott küszöbön (pl. nem magyar anyanyelvűek szövegértését akadályozza, nem tartozik a témába stb.), az egész bejegyzés ki lesz törölve és - e magyarázat után - külön magyarázó PM nélkül.*


----------

